# Good-bye my beloved M3



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Congrats on the sale ... we're gonna miss you here at the fest


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

AF said:


> Congrats on the sale ... we're gonna miss you here at the fest


I doubt you'll get off that lucky ... :eeps: :angel:


----------



## Slvr e39 (Mar 31, 2005)

OH NO!!! That is one beatuiful machine...sorry to see her go :thumbdwn: 


did it at least go to another enthusiast?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I believe so, the person who bought her said he recently totaled his M so this was the replacement. He had a fully built 2.5L Metric Mechanic engine in the other car that he's trying to get back and put in this one, he claimed 255 hp :yikes:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> I doubt you'll get off that lucky ... :eeps: :angel:


 :rofl: Can't hurt to try


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

AF said:


> Can't hurt to try


well even you and clyde are still around so what makes you think I would want to leave


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

Why won't ya say what you sold it for. North of 20k could mean anything. was it 21,000$ 

That is a real nice looking car, but i guess you have to be a collector to appreciate it. I would much rather have a new $20k car with 0 miles. Thats alot of money for that kind of car, nice bargaining :thumbup:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

MERZADY_BoY said:


> Why won't ya say what you sold it for. North of 20k could mean anything. was it 21,000$
> 
> That is a real nice looking car, but i guess you have to be a collector to appreciate it. I would much rather have a new $20k car with 0 miles. Thats alot of money for that kind of car, nice bargaining :thumbup:


 Yes, but we've already established that you don't care about how a car drives. Plus, that car is an heirloom.


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Yes, but we've already established that you don't care about how a car drives. .


... what are r u talking about..? Yeah its a beautiful car, i didn't diss it.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

MERZADY_BoY said:


> ... what are r u talking about..? Yeah its a beautiful car, i didn't diss it.


 Dude, if you prefer a benz over a BMW, then that is a horrible car for you. Plain and simple. It's loud, it's small, and if you don't know how to drive, it's easy to crash.


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Dude, if you prefer a benz over a BMW, then that is a horrible car for you. Plain and simple. It's loud, it's small, and if you don't know how to drive, it's easy to crash.


oh SHUT UP why do you always have to start sh!t bmw better than benz crap. who fing cares what i like, but ME!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

MERZADY_BoY said:


> oh SHUT UP why do you always have to start sh!t bmw better than benz crap. who fing cares what i like, but ME!


 That's my old '01.  My '99 has 117K on it, though, and my '04 has a whopping 17K.

I do think that I get one hell of a lot more enjoyment out of every gallon I burn.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

what difference does it make what the exact amount is, I felt like I got a great price and he felt like he got a great car :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> what difference does it make what the exact amount is, I felt like I got a great price and he felt like he got a great car :dunno:


 Certain people feel a need to know your finances. Down to the last cent.


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Certain people feel a need to know your finances. Down to the last cent.


where do your post come from, go away


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

MERZADY_BoY said:


> where do your post come from, go away


 Dude, where do yours come from?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Don't make me come in there you two!*

I think both you guys need a time out if you post any more of this tit for tat BS


----------



## Falke (Apr 30, 2005)

I was gunna keep quiet, and not post what Might be a useless post, but I'll go ahead anyways. Maybe it will save the thread.

TeamM3, that has got to be just about the most beautiful car I have ever seen. My jaw dropped when I saw that thing. I think I would need to be offerd in the six-figures to part with a car like that.

Simply stuning.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Team M3. That car has to be one my all time favorites. I'm sorry you cut her loose. But it must've been meant to be. I'm just glad she found a happy, loving home. Do you think you'll get any visitation rights?


----------

